# Spacesaver



## Peter6151 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have just taken delivery of 2012 2.0 TFSI car. What spacesaver wheel can I get? Ihave 18 in wheels


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

You'll find what you need here:

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208442


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Wheel and tyre here for £125.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-AUDI-A1-A ... 106wt_1000


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

igotone said:


> Wheel and tyre here for £125.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-AUDI-A1-A ... 106wt_1000


Are you sure that is correct as it states TT 8N which is the mark 1 TT?

PCD for mk2 is 112 while the one you suggested is 100. Won't fit I'm afraid.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

CWJ said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Wheel and tyre here for £125.
> ...


Good point - no I'm not sure actually.


----------



## gwilson30019 (Jun 24, 2012)

I was also wondering this.....It would be great to have a spare wheel. I wonder where the best place is to get a hold of one.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

gwilson30019 said:


> I was also wondering this.....It would be great to have a spare wheel. I wonder where the best place is to get a hold of one.


You will get a space saver wheel from your local VW dealer. The wheel itself is a 18" Mk5 Golf spacesaver.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

gwilson30019 said:


> I was also wondering this.....It would be great to have a spare wheel. I wonder where the best place is to get a hold of one.


What I can't understand is why there is such a big void in my engine bay next to my 'compact' little 1.8TFSI engine and yet my battery is in the rear and, once again, I have no spare tyre and just a useless can of 'gunk' that it only good enough to rescue me from a small nail or tack!!!  :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

gwilson30019 said:


> I was also wondering this.....It would be great to have a spare wheel. I wonder where the best place is to get a hold of one.


have a look on ebay, thats where i got mine from if you want to save a bit on dealer prices.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> gwilson30019 said:
> 
> 
> > I was also wondering this.....It would be great to have a spare wheel. I wonder where the best place is to get a hold of one.
> ...


I wouldn't have thought there was anywhere you couldn't just walk home from? How big is that Island anyway?

The acres of space around my diesel engine is also a depressing reminder that it should have a V6 in there, but according to the technicians at Shark it makes it very easy to work in there.

The void that really drives me bonkers is the spare-wheel shaped one under the boot floor that isn't quite big enough for a spare wheel! Why not just give us a bigger boot? OK, it's fine for stuffing your emergency blanket, snow shovel etc. into, but why not a spare? My A4 allroad has a collapsible spare that you have to pump up, but at least it has a spare. I can't believe they are allowed to sell a car without a spare and I can't believe I bought one!


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

It's not just the TT that does not have a spare wheel. It looks like the trend is likely to extend to many more makes. Take a look a t this published last Saturday:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/roa ... -tyre.html


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I carry one of these >

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-...N9UQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1344584013&sr=8-6


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Another discussion at length here:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=175940&hilit=space+saver

I added a space saver from a Mkv Golf GTi, complete with tool holder foam insert, which I got from Ebay for less than £60. Take out the LHS foam item from the TT boot, fit the space saver in the resulting well, rearrange the displaced tools etc. in the Golf tool holder, secure it all with a luggage strap, refit the boot floor, with suitable packing to level it about 20mm above normal and the job's a good 'un. Wouldn't be without it. Well worth doing IMO, even if you have to shell out for new wheel and tyre from VW.

I'll try to replace the picture, later.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

wja96 said:


> The void that really drives me bonkers is the spare-wheel shaped one under the boot floor that isn't quite big enough for a spare wheel! Why not just give us a bigger boot? OK, it's fine for stuffing your emergency blanket, snow shovel etc. into, but why not a spare? My A4 allroad has a collapsible spare that you have to pump up, but at least it has a spare. I can't believe they are allowed to sell a car without a spare and I can't believe I bought one!


You can physically fit a spacesaver in the boot...but only once the left half of the foam has been removed and the right hand side trimmed down, it's a crazy idea by Audi, at least make the cut out big enough for a spacesaver so those that want one can buy one.


----------



## gwilson30019 (Jun 24, 2012)

GlasgowEd said:


> gwilson30019 said:
> 
> 
> > I was also wondering this.....It would be great to have a spare wheel. I wonder where the best place is to get a hold of one.
> ...


Thats good to know, thanks! Would this be suitable as a spare even if my TT has 19" wheels? (sorry if that is a daft question)


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

gwilson30019 said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> > gwilson30019 said:
> ...


I hope so, as I also have 19". I dont remember the tyre size that you need, but I will check later on and let you know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

gwilson30019 said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> > gwilson30019 said:
> ...


yes its all to do with rolling circumference. i have 19"s with a golf spacesaver.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Tyre size I have is 
T115/85R 18 96M


----------



## mattyl (Mar 19, 2010)

Fitted mine last week, ready for my trip to holland


----------



## gwilson30019 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for your help chaps! Photos look brilliant! Can't seem to find anything on ebay at the moment  Will just have to keep my eyes open!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

gwilson30019 said:


> Thanks for your help chaps! Photos look brilliant! Can't seem to find anything on ebay at the moment  Will just have to keep my eyes open!


Take your pick:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPACE-SAV..._tyres_Rims_Car_Wheels_ET&hash=item2ec0a5c402

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-AUDI-S...Wheels_ET&fits=Model:Golf&hash=item4606b770c6

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/volkswago...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item27ca08001f

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-VOLKSW...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a20d0a7c6

Need to check this is 5x112:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vw-Golf-G..._tyres_Rims_Car_Wheels_ET&hash=item41691b1dda

Don't forget you also need the toolkit foam to fit the 18" wheel as well, as you need to remove the foam from the TT that holds the tools in place.


----------



## gwilson30019 (Jun 24, 2012)

Gizmo68 said:


> gwilson30019 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your help chaps! Photos look brilliant! Can't seem to find anything on ebay at the moment  Will just have to keep my eyes open!
> ...


Haha....Thanks very much. I was looking for the tyre size quoted above (T115/85R 18 96M)....Didn't realise these alternatives were suitable too...thanks again. Any idea how much it is to buy one direct from Audi?


----------



## gwilson30019 (Jun 24, 2012)

Is this one suitable too?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A5-Golf- ... 500wt_1288

I don't even have my car yet!!!  But the wheels I will have is the 19" 'titanium looking' black edition ones....


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yep that should be fine also.

No idea how much they are from Audi mind as mine came out of the MK5 Golf we had before (I replaced it with a 16" spacesaver)


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Audi wouldn't sell me one as there is no space-saver for a TT.

VW will charge you about £180 for a Golf R32 part. They seem to have cottoned on to the fact folks are buying them for non-R32's as the price used to be £135. The same thing happened with SEAT parts when folks started using them on other VAG cars.

I actually got mine from another TTOC member in Oldham.


----------



## mattyl (Mar 19, 2010)

I called last week and got quoted £233 +vat for mk5 golf gti spacesaver from VW

I paid £100 for mine including the tool holder with tools


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's mine:










My tyre is 18" x 125/70.Remember that it is the rolling radius that is important, but for a space saver, which will only be used at less than 50mph, anything close will be OK. The 115/85 section tyre would probably be shallower and fit under the boot floor better. As you can see there is plenty of room for tools, tyre foam etc. so the only downside is the loss of 20mm or so of boot depth.


----------



## gwilson30019 (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking good! One other little question.....Is there a specific Audi TT Tool kit? Or is the VW Golf tool kit suitable?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

mattyl said:


> I called last week and got quoted £233 +vat for mk5 golf gti spacesaver from VW


That's outrageous. Was it gold plated or something?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

gwilson30019 said:


> Looking good! One other little question.....Is there a specific Audi TT Tool kit? Or is the VW Golf tool kit suitable?


Yes to both, you will have the tool kit already in the L/H foam that you remove, this can be either transferred into the Golf wheel foam or you can use the Golf tool kit (you need to keep the TT jack though).


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

I am looking at fitting one of these as I have just purchased 19"s and not sure if I want to go the runflat route or not.

1) Has anyone fitted one of these to a Roadster? If so, any photos?
2) Will this space saver clear the brake calipers of a 3.2/ TTS / TTRS?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

JETLAG said:


> 2) Will this space saver clear the brake calipers of a 3.2/ TTS / *TTRS*?


I did the spacesaver thing on my first TT in 2007 and then transferred it to the RS. It does not however fit on the front of the RS. The 18" rim clears the brake caliper circumferentially but the offset and shape of the rim means that there is negative side clearance to the caliper.

Hence my kit includes 2 jacks as, in the event of a problem at the front, I'd have to do a two wheel shuffle.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks brittan, that makes sense


----------



## Daryl R (Jan 21, 2012)

If you select the 125/70R18 spare there is a circumference difference of -3.2% cf with an 18" wheel clad with 245/40 series rubber. Will this be OK or will it cause damage to the Haldex system?

Thanks in advance for your advice.

Daryl


----------



## mattyl (Mar 19, 2010)

wja96 said:


> mattyl said:
> 
> 
> > I called last week and got quoted £233 +vat for mk5 golf gti spacesaver from VW
> ...


haha thats what i thought! they wanted silly money for the tool holder etc too


----------



## gwilson30019 (Jun 24, 2012)

Theres a guy in Glasgow selling a tyre with the size 125/70 R19.....do you think this would fit in the TT boot?


----------



## mattyl (Mar 19, 2010)

I dont think it will fit without cutting into the battery side foam, my 18 is tight.


----------



## parrotman (Mar 29, 2013)

Daryl R said:


> If you select the 125/70R18 spare there is a circumference difference of -3.2% cf with an 18" wheel clad with 245/40 series rubber. Will this be OK or will it cause damage to the Haldex system?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.
> 
> Daryl


Was this question about using a 125/70/18 instead of a 115/85/18 tyre and potential damage to the Haldex ever answered? I can get the Mk5 Golg spacesaver 18" wheel easily enough but sourcing the 115/85/18 tyre seems more problematic.


----------



## parrotman (Mar 29, 2013)

parrotman said:


> Daryl R said:
> 
> 
> > If you select the 125/70R18 spare there is a circumference difference of -3.2% cf with an 18" wheel clad with 245/40 series rubber. Will this be OK or will it cause damage to the Haldex system?
> ...


Well, perhaps I have answered my own question or perhaps not. Toshiba in his excellent KB article here: http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208460 he mentions that one of the advantages of the Haldex system is: _Compatible with different tires (e.g. emergency wheel)_. So, how different?

Tyre sizes that will go on the Golf Mk5 wheel include 115 x 85 x 18; 125 x 80 x 18 and 125 x 70 x 18 leading to a difference in rolling circumferences of respectively -0.08%; -0.61% and +3.2% when compared to my standard 245 x 40 x 18. Would any of these be OK?

115 x 85 x 80 looks to be the best but hard to source. Extensive Googling I found suppliers: Camskill; New Tyres Quick; Citytyre and LK Tyres but problems were respectively: no stock; no telephone number; no telephone number or address; staff person who did not know his own website. I won't do online business with suppliers with no physical address or proper contact details.

I'm no nearer finding a solution to this question.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Bearing in mind that the Haldex system, like the mechanical differentials, has to cope with cornering, wheel spin and normal tyre wear, and that a space saver is an emergency measure, limited to 50 mph for the minimum time to repair, you should have no problem with rolling radius differences of that magnitude.

Not prepared to offer a personal guarantee, and, obviously, equal rolling radius is optimum.


----------

